# The mystery of the el cope auratus SOLVED.



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Well i have posted a few threads with questions about my el copes and their sex has always been a mystery. Well they gave me this yesterday!









7 good eggs. They had been courting all morning, and just seeing the male out while lights are on is not a common occurrence. I just ordered tad supplies yesterday so they should be here by the time these hatch... If they do. I picked up some of the zoo med tadpole food yesterday, any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Congats!It's always a good feeling to get first eggs from a group.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

The eggs are starting to turn greyish on the underside of the yolk but the tops are pitch black. Are they going bad? Also about how often will my pair lay a clutch? Ive heard some auratus lay once a month and others weekly.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

papajuggalo said:


> The eggs are starting to turn greyish on the underside of the yolk but the tops are pitch black. Are they going bad? Also about how often will my pair lay a clutch? Ive heard some auratus lay once a month and others weekly.


Seven to ten days is pretty normal for my auratus. The eggs look fine, they will be black on top, grey/white on the bottom. A good egg can get flipped upside down and look bad, but if you add a little extra water to the dish it can right itself, sometimes with a little help.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Well the clutch went bad. No mold but the yolks turned to solid grey and theres no signs of development. . Next clutch im going to try putting them in a sealed tupperware. I also may need to find a better spot for them as i had them on top op the parent tank and temps were running in the low 80s. Any suggestions are hugely appreciated.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

It just sounds like a clutch from young frogs. If this is the first time that female has laid and/or that male has fertilized, don't expect good fertility or viability. It usually takes young frogs a few tries before the eggs are properly fertilized and healthy enough to be viable. 

Other people's experience will vary, but I find that putting eggs in a sealed container actually causes more mold growth. I make sure the Petri dish has a thin layer of water and then put them in a ventilated container. I also put a little piece of Indian almond leaf in with the eggs because the tannins in the leaf are a natural mold/fungus inhibitor. 

As the tadpoles grow and are nearly large enough to break free, I add more water to the Petri dish and just wait until they break themselves free of the jelly and swim free in the Petri dish. Some people help the tadpoles along when they look ready and people break the jelly for them.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

I tried to search up this question to no avail. How should i dispose of the bad eggs? Just bag and trash them? Flush them? Probably a stupidly simple question but im drawing a complete blank.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

papajuggalo said:


> I tried to search up this question to no avail. How should i dispose of the bad eggs? Just bag and trash them? Flush them? Probably a stupidly simple question but im drawing a complete blank.


I think double bag and into the trash stream. I keep a small bucket, lined with double bags, where I scoop stuff like that. Then close it up and off it goes.


----------

